# Pine cones?



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

I ordered some moss from a uk based company Over eBay. They included some free ...pine cones? My only guess is that they may be for shrimp...here's a picture.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

A couple of ideas:

Alder Cones (Alnus species) 
Cones from Sequoia or Sequoiadendron

Both of these species make cones that look like that: flat plate-like scales with no thorns. 

I suspect Alder, but I am not sure. Google some images, see what you think.


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't particularly care what they are lol. Just what they're used for because it's odd to receive a free gift from an aquatic plant retailer that has no use in an aquarium


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Stinkmonky said:


> I don't particularly care what they are lol. Just what they're used for because it's odd to receive a free gift from an aquatic plant retailer that has no use in an aquarium
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Well, you have to know what it is to know what they are used for .......


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Alder cones are used in shrimp tanks.


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

aznartist34 said:


> Well, you have to know what it is to know what they are used for .......


This is true


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

They look like flattened alder cones to me. I have some in my shrimp only tank as they are supposed to have antifungal properties. My shrimp like to sit on them and clean themselves.

If they are alder cones, they will leech tannins into the water and do have an subtle effect on PH. My carbon filter and purigen removes any water discolouration caused (and possibly any health benefits) but I leave them in as they do like to clean on them.

This site shows the effect on PH from adding alder cones, and changes to water colour too.


----------

